

3-D Printed Skeleton Keys Can Pick High-Security Locks in Seconds - shill
http://www.wired.com/2014/08/3d-printed-bump-keys/?mbid=social_fb

======
kazinator
Some user re-keyable locks are supposedly resistant to bump attacks, like
Schage's SecureKey. (What I use.)

Re-keyable locks are more expensive, but worth it.

If you do a patent search about rekeyable locks, you see that they are fairly
recent. In 1967, a patent was granted on a lock that flips permanently from
one combination to another. During construction, a builder uses the builder's
key to access the property. This key stops working as soon as the owner uses
the owner key to open the lock for the first time.

There is patent activity in this area as recently as 2009.

This site has some discussion of the Schlage SecureKey internals:
[http://www.lockwiki.com/index.php/Schlage_SecureKey](http://www.lockwiki.com/index.php/Schlage_SecureKey)

SecureKey is programmed by inserting the original Reset Key into the lock and
turning into a special position (a 45 degree angle, IIRC). You can then remove
the Reset Key, and insert the new key, which can have an arbitrary code. You
turn that to the original position, and the lock is programmed. Internally, it
looks like the lock "quantizes" the height of each cut to one of ten positions
to memorize the new pattern; but it's all mechanical. Quite neat!

~~~
aidenn0
Schlage secureky is far less bump resistant than some other slider designs.

I've also seen pin-locks that incorporate a single disc-detainer to make
bumping harder (a single disc-detainer likely isn't enough to actually
_prevent_ bumping, since you could probably just get N bump keys where N is
the number of set positions for the disc detainer).

